# Vostok Neptune Bezel In Vostok Amphibia



## Dynamo (Apr 10, 2005)

Hi,

someboy may be can help me ?

I want to know the size of the Vostok Neptune bezel for install it in Vostock Amphibia ?

When I could foud that spare parts like the bezel and Bezel insert of the neptune.

Or found the Bezel and Bezel of the insert of the old Amphibia of the late 80's



















(that Amphibia with chrome case)


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

when you find out Dynamo let us know, I've been looking for bezels for ages.


----------



## Dynamo (Apr 10, 2005)

Normaly this type of Neptune have an bezel who could fit in Amphibia

Need Part Ã low (russian) Price


----------



## ESL (Jan 27, 2004)

I like that top Amphibia - I could live with that.


----------



## pauluspaolo (Feb 24, 2003)

Hi Dynamo - welcome to the forum.

Sorry but I can't help you with a source for the bezels you want. However I thought that you may be interested in reading about the Vostok Amphibia that I modified some time ago.

Here's a link to the original post I made about the watch:

http://www.rltwatches.co.uk/forums/index.php?showtopic=1182

I sold the watch to Mike (who often posts on the forum) who later on decided to sell it - here's a link to his original ad:

http://www.rltwatches.co.uk/forums/index.php?showtopic=7187

and also a link to his latest advert:

http://www.rltwatches.co.uk/forums/index.php?showtopic=7694

The watch may still be for sale I'm not sure.

Good luck with your search and let us know if find any bezels


----------



## MIKE (Feb 23, 2003)

pauluspaolo said:


> Hi Dynamo - welcome to the forum.
> 
> Sorry but I can't help you with a source for the bezels you want. However I thought that you may be interested in reading about the Vostok Amphibia that I modified some time ago.
> 
> ...


Still for sale









Mike


----------

